# Why was Finn Balor not in the rumble match?



## FringeDweller (Jan 7, 2022)

Which brand is he on? And why wasn't he in the rumble match?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

He is kinda the avatar of the "failure" that was NXT Triple Hs era.

I think the writing is on the wall for him. I think the company will let him go soon.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

I think it’s fairly evident Vince doesn’t give a shit about him. He’s basically Ricochet at this point.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

bmack086 said:


> I think it’s fairly evident Vince doesn’t give a shit about him. He’s basically Ricochet at this point.


Even Ricochet got in the Rumble.

Anyway Balor didn't get into the Rumble because Brock gave him a Jell-O pudding pop for the number 30 spot. Balor made the right call as he would have been RKOed and tossed pretty much immediately anyway


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Possibly a sign that Finn Balor might end up released.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Cause they needed to have Bad Bunny and Johnny Knoxville there instead. 

Vince doesn't care about him. It couldn't be any more obvious at this point.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

To be fair to Vince, you're not going to push somebody to there full potential over others when that person is pitching to go to NXT UK.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Quite interesting that they made Balor the first ever Universal Champ, defeating their pride and joy Lesnar to achieve it. And now he can't even get a Rumble spot, sad times.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Because he's a CAW


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Who knows.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Yeah, a head scratcher there. Finn couldn’t be in it? You couldn’t call up Bron Breakker or Ciampa or Walter? Hell, I would’ve been excited to see Kane in last nights field.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

IDK. Shame he wasn't win it.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Other than a lack of a payday for him what really was lost by not having Finn in the rumble? He would have gotten zero eliminations and just hung out for 5-15 minutes bumping for new entries until he was eliminated.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

maybe something to do with covid? he hasn't appeared afaik since mid jan?


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Funny, I didn't even think about that. Was surprised they had all these random people in the womens rumble like Alicia Fox and Summer Rae but they decided to leave out Xia Li as well.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Seth Grimes said:


> Quite interesting that they made Balor the first ever Universal Champ, defeating their pride and joy Lesnar to achieve it. And now he can't even get a Rumble spot, sad times.


That's the part that's weird, why make him the first Universal Champion?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Finn wasn't even in the country, he was in Ireland but he's expected back in plenty of time for WM38.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

DRose1994 said:


> Hell, I would’ve been excited to see Kane in last nights field.


Well it is Kane’s playing field I guess, so hopefully he might show up next year in the Rumble 🤞🏻


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> Finn wasn't even in the country, he was in Ireland but he's expected back in plenty of time for WM38.


I mean…if he had been booked for the Rumble he obviously would have been in the country. He went to Ireland because they weren’t going to use him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

